# Agilent: Advanced Design System 2008



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 19, 2010)

Agilent: Advanced Design System 2008 
Hola, acabo de conseguir este soft y no entiendo bien de que se trata, alguien sabe dónde puedo bajar un tutorial de uso?
Les dejo unas capturas, parece un programa de diseño de circuitos como el “Multisim” pero de otro planeta….
Si alguien lo quiere me lo pide eh!











Cualquier ayuda va a ser bienvenida!!


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

Vinylpsichedelic dijo:


> Agilent: Advanced Design System 2008
> Hola, acabo de conseguir este soft y no entiendo bien de que se trata, alguien sabe dónde puedo bajar un tutorial de uso?
> Les dejo unas capturas, parece un programa de diseño de circuitos como el “Multisim” pero de otro planeta….
> Si alguien lo quiere me lo pide eh!
> ...



Entre a la página de esa empresa y el trial pesa 1.24Gb mañana lo pongo a bajar.....


----------



## Vinylpsichedelic (Abr 20, 2010)

Lo probaste??
Según estuve indagando por ahí, es un programa de diseño de componentes para RF y circuitos integrados , lo que no se es como hacer las pruebas de trabajo de los circuitos que armas en los esquemas…..


----------



## betodj (Abr 20, 2010)

¡Yo lo quiero...! 
(si tiene derechos reservados te van a mandar a cuarentena)


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola amigos; el ADS de Agilent es una herramienta muy poderosa para quienes estan en el mundo de las Telecomunicaciones, ya que me permite diseñar, analizar, simular diseños de circuitos en RF en el rango de MHz y aun mejor en GHz. Lo ultimo en diseño de RF (radio-cominicacion celular, modulaciones digitales, CDMA, OFDM,QAM,QPSK,etc) se puede simular en ADS, incluyendo el diseño de de las pistas para adaptacion de impedacias o antenas en celulales ,etc, bueno una infinidad de cosas que se puden hacer en este programa.
Yo recibi capacitacion en el uso de este programa en la Pontificia Universidad Catolica del Peru (PUCP) y con mis "Colegas" estamos pensando incluirlo en el curso de "Sistemas de Radio Cominicaciones" aqui en la Universidad donde trabajamos.

Saludos Juan Romero:

PD: Otra vez tengo que recargar la pagina para poder intentar responder el mensaje, luego de haberlo escrito. Sr. Andres Cuenca, mejore ese defecto del foro ya que nos hace demorar un poco en forear. "Time is money"


----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2012)

Este tema es mas viejo que yo, fijate en las fechas antes de resucitar algo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

> PD: Otra vez tengo que recargar la pagina para poder intentar responder el mensaje, luego de haberlo escrito. Sr. Andres Cuenca, mejore ese defecto del foro ya que nos hace demorar un poco en forear. "Time is money"


yo escribo largo y no me pasa eso,
tendrá algo que ver con tildar la casilla ''recordar contraseña''
fernandob también escribe bastante y no le pasa lo que comentas
saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 1, 2012)

Juan, para evitar que el sistema te cierre la sesión después de 15 minutos de inactividad, debes marcar la opción correspondiente.

Saludos.


----------

